# Sugarloaf -Summit 6.0 powered by Southern Comfort official discussion thread



## Nick (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys! JimG, Brian, Allskiing, skistef, vdk03 and myself are all up here today and ready to get some turns in! If you are here let us know so we can meet up. 

It's a balmy -18 at the top of Skyline right now!


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2015)

Mountain in great shape


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2015)

Ripsaw


----------



## dlague (Feb 6, 2015)

Southern Comfort?  Got sick on that in college and just the smell makes me want to hurl.  Looking forward to being up there later this evening.  Could you repost some details as to where things are happening tonight or more importantly who this weekends schedule of events works - 1st time summiter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 6, 2015)

Be at the Shipyard in the Sugarloaf Inn at 9pm!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2015)

Misery Whip was my run of the day, all 3 times I skied it. Great snow drifts on skiers left!


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mods getting crazy @ the top of the loaf!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2015)

Any runs in the snowfields?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Any runs in the snowfields?



They're not open..


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2015)

Were up but may be a bit later than 9 to the superquad


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2015)

Did a run, grabbing a sandwich at Dellies.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2015)

Bvibert and I are at  king pine


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2015)

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 7, 2015)

Cold but everything is skiing well only a little ice between a few Moguls on Upper Spillway


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 7, 2015)

Have fun this weekend kids!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 7, 2015)

bvibert said:


> They're not open..



They are reporting Hell's Gate is open....that's odd


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't see how it's possible unless people are allowed to hike up from over in Brackett


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 7, 2015)

You are allowed to hike up the runout trail (Hard Tack on the map) from the backside snowfields to it. Maybe a 5 minute hike


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 7, 2015)

LoafSkier19 said:


> You are allowed to hike up the runout trail (Hard Tack on the map) from the backside snowfields to it. Maybe a 5 minute hike



I always thought Hell's Gate needed more snow than some of the areas up top. I guess it's more sheltered from the wind.


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 7, 2015)

It seems to hold snow better then the other "backside chutes" they put on the map last year. They haven't even been able to officially open the others yet.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2015)

Ski_Stef on Misery Whip


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2015)

At the bag


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 7, 2015)

How exactly is soco powering this summit? Free shots at the base of the lift?


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2015)

Its self inflicted soco wounds


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2015)

Nick said:


> Its self inflicted soco wounds



Which as the night goes on may be posted as coso wounds!  :beer: :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2015)

What's SoCo?


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 7, 2015)

A drunken dislexia , he looked Ok when he left


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2015)

Whaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2015)

Freaking soco shots will be the end of me


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 7, 2015)

Soco Southern Comfort 
Coso ,,,,,, after too many


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2015)

Silicone Bob?!! Where are you wr are about to blow up the hotel hot tub haha


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2015)

PS I was called out on saying haha too much


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 7, 2015)

Nick said:


> Silicone Bob?!! Where are you wr are about to blow up the hotel hot tub haha



Too many rum & cokes , my liver has a few more miles than yours,
Saving up for fist tracks


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2015)

See you in the AM!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Too many rum & cokes , my liver has a few more miles than yours,
> Saving up for fist tracks



There's no such thing as too many rum & cokes


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2015)

Nick said:


> See you in the AM!



I'm gonna be on the chair at 6:47, try and catch me!


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 8, 2015)

So where is the pic stoke ???


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2015)

Everyone is probably still driving home. Hopefully some pics start rolling in soon!


----------



## dlague (Feb 8, 2015)

Had a great drive back no 95 back up.  We had a great weekend.  Rip Saw skied really nice yesterday as well as misery whip, haul back, skidder and hayburner.  Plenty of other blues too.  I missed a lot but that gives me something to shoot for next year.  Really cool meeting Nick, JimG, Trueist, bvibert, SkiStef, fscrap and seeing xwhaler and Puck it as well.  There others too but memory is shot.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 8, 2015)

Left at 12:00 and still not home another hour to go. ......


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh man hope you made it back OK. My drove home wasn't too bad about 5 hours. Mostly still pushing 75 on the highway and it was pretty clear for the most part.

Awesome meeting several people I've never met before including dlague , jpracker, frapcap, puck it and a whole bunch more (sorry if I missed you!)


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 8, 2015)

Just got home (6.5hrs for normal 4hr drive) great skiing and the couple inches we got this morning were a nice topping to the trip. Got a bunch of video to go through and will post up once I've got something. Thanks again to Nick for putting this together!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 9, 2015)

Got up there late Saturday after visiting a little bit of East Kennebago with a few...then visited another few boot shops for walkmode:-o  Thought of timing but stopped in the Widowmaker late.  Got talking with a bunch from Vermont but after two beers = was teetering on the edge of consciousness:lol: and thinking about driving home..and not hearing anything AZish from them...chose to leave for Bangor.   Did stop up to ask any of the bar-personnel for AZ info = they had no clue!:roll: = they were a _Great_ help..*lol*.  ..but will try to get out westward at some time before the season ends...and with the way it looks...Reggaefest should have great snow.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 9, 2015)

My Odessy ended by cancelling my hotel in Southborough about halfway for me , Did'nt want to drive Mass pike in rush hour snow in the morning. 
got hot at 11:00 , 12 hr ride. Felt Ok when I got home.
Rode first tracks chair with Jim G , That was the most bazzar snow , if you looked at it closely it was a cluster of really fine flakes wit a cotton ball core, Was like skiing on a Air Hockey table , after it was kick up it left a low hanging cloud. 
Thanks for letting me tag a long for some runs , Jim,Nick, Stef , vdk , Brian.
Had an awsome time, Trip was a chance for me to make some turns with my brother from Portland , I havent been to the Loaf since the Gondola.
Great time even though it was cold, stayed out a little too long yesterday feet were on fire for a few minutes after going in.
Thanks again!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> My Odessy ended by cancelling my hotel in Southborough about halfway for me , Did'nt want to drive Mass pike in rush hour snow in the morning.
> got hot at 11:00 , 12 hr ride. Felt Ok when I got home.
> Rode first tracks chair with Jim G , That was the most bazzar snow , if you looked at it closely it was a cluster of really fine flakes wit a cotton ball core, Was like skiing on a Air Hockey table , after it was kick up it left a low hanging cloud.
> Thanks for letting me tag a long for some runs , Jim,Nick, Stef , vdk , Brian.
> ...



Good to meet you, if only for one run.  Glad you were able to make it, I think you beat out Allskiing for the furthest distance traveled!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Good to meet you, if only for one run.  Glad you were able to make it, I think you beat out Allskiing for the furthest distance traveled!



I was about 10 mins late for first tracks so missed everyone. Still had a great morning and Saturday was a blast.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> Had a great drive back no 95 back up.  We had a great weekend.  Rip Saw skied really nice yesterday as well as misery whip, haul back, skidder and hayburner.  Plenty of other blues too.  I missed a lot but that gives me something to shoot for next year.  Really cool meeting Nick, JimG, Trueist, bvibert, SkiStef, fscrap and seeing xwhaler and Puck it as well.  There others too but memory is shot.



Nice yo meet you!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I was about 10 mins late for first tracks so missed everyone. Still had a great morning and Saturday was a blast.



This was the first time I made it out to the chair before they started loading.  I was pretty proud.  ALLSKIING and I also managed to score first chair on King Pine after a few laps on the Super Quad.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

Nick said:


> At the bag



Why does ALLSKIING look so angry?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

I didn't get too many pictures aside from what I already posted. Here's one of wa-loaf slaying Misery Whip on Saturday. 

That was my favorite run of the weekend, though it wasn't as good on Sunday.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

First chair on King Pine was kinda cool. Haulback ripped! Though two people made it over from skyline and poached it from me, thanks to a couple of stops...


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks again to Nick and Stef and all the mods for making this happen. Always a great time, well organized and a ton of fun re connecting with folks and meeting new ones.
Catsup948, TobySki, and I slayed up Black Mtn of Maine on the way up for the 2nd straight yr which put us in a great mood heading up the Loaf.
Look fwd to my 5th summit next season!


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I didn't get too many pictures aside from what I already posted. Here's one of wa-loaf slaying Misery Whip on Saturday.
> 
> That was my favorite run of the weekend, though it wasn't as good on Sunday.



I made one run on Misery Whip on Saturday while my wife skied Ramdown and wanted to ski it again on Sunday but never made it - sounds like I did not miss much.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2015)

We hit Misery Whip early on Saturday and didnt like it...hard to get into a rhythm given the troughs were very icey and hard to see when they would come up.
Normally I enjoy that trail but it was a 1 and done Sat AM for us.
Brackett Basin was area of the wknd for me....pretty incredible in there. They have done a lot more thinning than I remember from my last voyage in there 3 yrs ago.


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

The only sad part about being at the Summit - never got to ski with any AZers.  Drank with some though!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> The only sad part about being at the Summit - never got to ski with any AZers.  Drank with some though!



Sounds like a Flash Mob meeting at a lift or trail could be fun for future.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 9, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Why does ALLSKIING look so angry?



I wasn't angry...I was seeing double and got confused when the pic was taken to the gallon of soco we drank.


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Sounds like a Flash Mob meeting at a lift or trail could be fun for future.



That would make for a get video segment!  Have several people take video and Nick could edit it now that i know he has that skill too!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2015)

Mike and I got home in the normal time, 8 hours door to door in my case. I believe the driver wanted out of that car more than I did when we got back!

To all those I met and skied with, it was a real pleasure! I enjoy talking face to face with our forum because so much gets lost in the threads. To those I missed meeting, there will be future opportunities. And to my moderator sisters and brothers my heartfelt thanks for bringing the summit to another level as usual. This one was my best by far.

After 4 days of powder hunting my tree shot of the summit was Fred's Pitch followed closely by anything skier's right of Brackett down. Trail of the summit was Misery Whip on Sat which I really enjoyed after forgetting to ski it at all on Thurs and Fri. And my poach of the summit was the Double Runner East liftline which produced knee deep snow and plentiful face shots.

And the best part is it is f*%&ing dumping snow today!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> That would make for a get video segment!  Have several people take video and Nick could edit it now that i know he has that skill too!



100 people coming down Gondi line would be quite a Vid.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> I made one run on Misery Whip on Saturday while my wife skied Ramdown and wanted to ski it again on Sunday but never made it - sounds like I did not miss much.



All the snow drifts that were on the left setup Saturday night.  They weren't exactly solid, or even hard, but you couldn't bust through them like you could on Friday and Saturday.  I was pretty disappointed when I hit it Sunday morning.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Sounds like a Flash Mob meeting at a lift or trail could be fun for future.





dlague said:


> That would make for a get video segment!  Have several people take video and Nick could edit it now that i know he has that skill too!





Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 100 people coming down Gondi line would be quite a Vid.



Yes, that would be fun, but probably hard to pull off!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 9, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> So where is the pic stoke ???



Haulback Saturday was nice , sun helped.
Turns with Bro...was his first day skiing this year...so ...I showed no mercy.


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> That would make for a get video segment!  Have several people take video and Nick could edit it now that i know he has that skill too!



Boy that would go over awesome at TGR :lol: 

Some showtunes?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2015)

Threw together a quick edit of my first run down Misery Whip on Saturday with bvibert, skistef, vdk03, Nick, and my buddy Bruce (who did a great job hanging in there with us!)


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice work, what a fun run!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 9, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Threw together a quick edit of my first run down Misery Whip on Saturday with bvibert, skistef, vdk03, Nick, and my buddy Bruce (who did a great job hanging in there with us!)



Nice skiing (and riding)!


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 100 people coming down Gondi line would be quite a Vid.





bvibert said:


> Yes, that would be fun, but probably hard to pull off!



One edge catch and domino effect!  haha


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Threw together a quick edit of my first run down Misery Whip on Saturday with bvibert, skistef, vdk03, Nick, and my buddy Bruce (who did a great job hanging in there with us!)



There were some icy spots in the troughs that caught me of guard a couple of times on that trail.  Nice vid!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> There were some icy spots in the troughs that caught me of guard a couple of times on that trail.  Nice vid!



That would have been Rip Saw for me. There were a few hidden ice patches that threw me around. On misery whip they were at least visible.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> That would have been Rip Saw for me. There were a few hidden ice patches that threw me around. On misery whip they were at least visible.



I don't remember too much straight out ice on Misery Whip, but there were definitely some short slick sections.  Rip Saw had legit blue ice on it though, mixed in with slick hardpack, powder, and condensed wind drift snow.  It was challenging, but fun.  The Whip was much better though.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Haulback Saturday was nice , sun helped.
> Turns with Bro...was his first day skiing this year...so ...I showed no mercy.



Wow - there were some monster-sized moguls at some points in that vid.  Sure it wasn't the Staircase?!!


----------



## darent (Feb 9, 2015)

wa-loaf  nice video, had those soul 7's rockin


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2015)

I should be working, but instead I'm going through video footage. Here's a quick Haulback edit:


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 9, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Wow - there were some monster-sized moguls at some points in that vid.  Sure it wasn't the Staircase?!!



Haha ..never been there could be ?
One of them ate me up middle of the afternoon.
I've heard the joke nothing good happens after the words "Watch this"
Well for me it was in my head "One more run"  after bro went in I hit it really hard and launched off one and lost rythm
and hit the tops of four in a row , bailed to the side and survived .


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 9, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I should be working, but instead I'm going through video footage. Here's a quick Haulback edit:



Sweet!
I just figured out why they call it Haulback....you can really Haul back to the lift!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I should be working, but instead I'm going through video footage. Here's a quick Haulback edit:



Nice skiing!  I was just looking at my footage from the same run, it's way lame compared to yours!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Sweet!
> I just figured out why they call it Haulback....you can really Haul back to the lift!



Trace Snow says I hit 52.7mph there, not sure how accurate that is hower.



bvibert said:


> Nice skiing!  I was just looking at my footage from the same run, it's way lame compared to yours!



Got some vid of you. You were looking good!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 9, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I don't remember too much straight out ice on Misery Whip, but there were definitely some short slick sections.  Rip Saw had legit blue ice on it though, mixed in with slick hardpack, powder, and condensed wind drift snow.  It was challenging, but fun.  The Whip was much better though.



My favorite run ,I'm not sure of the name did a quick cut in but never got back to note the name.
Top had a funnel look and a little bumpless section of 100'. I think it was either Bubblecuffer or Winters way.
Once you got past the first 100' it looked like misery wip / Haulback bumps all the way down .
No ice anywhere.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> My favorite run ,I'm not sure of the name did a quick cut in but never got back to note the name.
> Top had a funnel look and a little bumpless section of 100'. I think it was either Bubblecuffer or Winters way.
> Once you got past the first 100' it looked like misery wip / Haulback bumps all the way down .
> No ice anywhere.



I never made it to bubblecuffer or winters way, which are usually 2 of my favorite trails there.. Kinda bummed about that.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's some raw footage of ripsaw on Saturday morning


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2015)

OK someone needs to take the iMovie away from me. I was starting a Brackett Basin video and wanted part of the traverse in it. Realized that was ridiculously long and ended up with this ...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> OK someone needs to take the iMovie away from me. I was starting a Brackett Basin video and wanted part of the traverse in it. Realized that was ridiculously long and ended up with this ...


That's great!


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Haulback Saturday was nice , sun helped.
> Turns with Bro...was his first day skiing this year...so ...I showed no mercy.



Where those first bumps as big as they appear on the video? I need to try and make next years trip. This just started at the end of my family week's vacation!


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I don't remember too much straight out ice on Misery Whip, but there were definitely some short slick sections.  Rip Saw had legit blue ice on it though, mixed in with slick hardpack, powder, and condensed wind drift snow.  It was challenging, but fun.  The Whip was much better though.



I loved Ripsaw maybe the narrowness of Misery Whip caught me off guard.


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Sweet!
> I just figured out why they call it Haulback....you can really Haul back to the lift!



That's for sure!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> I loved Ripsaw maybe the narrowness of Misery Whip caught me off guard.


I could see that


----------



## bluebird (Feb 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 100 people coming down Gondi line would be quite a Vid.



That would be interesting. I think that was my favorite trail of the weekend. 

Thanks to all the mods for a great weekend.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 9, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Where those first bumps as big as they appear on the video? I need to try and make next years trip. This just started at the end of my family week's vacation!



Yes , 3' would be my guess and a couple had no symmetrical downside , just little cliffs
But we're soft as marshmallows,
Sunday ,like day old mashed potatoes


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Yes , 3' would be my guess and a couple had no symmetrical downside , just little cliffs
> But we're soft as marshmallows,
> Sunday ,like day old mashed potatoes



They were drifts that got skied in, so some of them had some 3-4' drop-offs.


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Here's some raw footage of ripsaw on Saturday morning



Wow is more bumped out in the afternoon.  I did not ski the left side, but there were nice bumps there from the looks of it.


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> OK someone needs to take the iMovie away from me. I was starting a Brackett Basin video and wanted part of the traverse in it. Realized that was ridiculously long and ended up with this ...



I almost threw up!  The whole hoofing it part seems like too much work.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> I almost threw up!  The whole hoofing it part seems like too much work.



It wasn't a ton of work, but there was absolutely no pay off!  The top part of the area we hiked up to was wind scoured crap.  By the time we got to good snow we were down to an area we could have traversed to without hiking...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> Wow is more bumped out in the afternoon.  I did not ski the left side, but there were nice bumps there from the looks of it.



The left side is where all the drifts were, just like on Haulback.  The snow was soft and fun over there.


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2015)

bvibert said:


> It wasn't a ton of work, but there was absolutely no pay off!  The top part of the area we hiked up to was wind scoured crap.  By the time we got to good snow we were down to an area we could have traversed to without hiking...



Bet you only did that once then!  :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> Bet you only did that once then!  :beer:



I think if we had been up for another 10 minutes of hiking or so there would have been a good payoff.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> Bet you only did that once then!  :beer:



Yup!



wa-loaf said:


> I think if we had been up for another 10 minutes of hiking or so there would have been a good payoff.



We probably should have given it a shot...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2015)

Were there any ski offs?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 10, 2015)

o3jeff said:


> Were there any ski offs?



I wasn't there so unlikely


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> I almost threw up!  The whole hoofing it part seems like too much work.



I think Brian wanted to strangle me when I said let's go up here! haha.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2015)

Nick said:


> I think Brian wanted to strangle me when I said let's go up here! haha.



No, it wasn't that bad.  Much further and I might have been annoyed.  I did briefly think it might be good to hike up Burnt...


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2015)

If we were there longer, I would have picked a day and definitely hiked way over Burnt. Ethan said there was still alot of fresh snow out further.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone do an Alabama Slammah?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Anyone do an Alabama Slammah?



Were you watching Cocktail?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 12, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Were you watching Cocktail?



It's the first mixed drink I could think of with soco in it. There aren't that many options lol


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's the first mixed drink I could think of with soco in it. There aren't that many options lol



The only soco we did was straight up! I'm done for the year. Lol


----------



## dlague (Feb 13, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> The only soco we did was straight up! I'm done for the year. Lol



uke:

Me about 30 years ago - still can not do shots of soco to this day.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 13, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Anyone do an Alabama Slammah?



Got hammered on Alabama Slammers once, woke up, opened the fridge, and a can of Hawaiian Punch was staring me in the face, almost barfed, glad those days are behind me. My Mom used to drink SoCo Manhattans, now there's a high octane cocktail.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah, no Soco for me.  Way too sweet.  I'll take bourbon though


----------



## Puck it (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone remember stop lights?

They stacked up in high ball glasses.   Bottom was a kamikaze, middle was yellow can't remember and the top was a slammer.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Anyone remember stop lights?
> 
> They stacked up in high ball glasses.   Bottom was a kamikaze, middle was yellow can't remember and the top was a slammer.



I thought Kamikaze was yellow?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 13, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> I thought Kamikaze was yellow?


. You are right. Green was a melon ball.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 13, 2015)

Did very few people take photos? Too cold to take off the gloves?


----------



## dlague (Feb 13, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Did very few people take photos? Too cold to take off the gloves?



I have seen pictures in some of the trip reports and is was cold to take off gloves especially Sunday.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2015)

I took very few photos. Every time I took my gloves off it took 5 minutes to return to normal


----------



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks awesome.


----------

